# Net Send Help



## Hegemonia (Aug 23, 2005)

okay - I'm @ college in comp science and I wanna net send a message to my friend - my computer name is PC-G1722 and his is PC-G1723 - and the workgroup is called Lawrenceville - and I keep attempting different combos of the formula - and I'm just plain lost - HELP!!!

you can reach me @ [email protected] too  thanks for the help guys!

- Justin, the n00b


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Do the computers have Windows Messenger Service enabled?


----------



## Hegemonia (Aug 23, 2005)

how do you check that?

annd

how exactly do you log on to that if it is? Google sucks when it comes to this


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Start>>Run>>services.msc
Find Windows Messenger Service and check its Status.

It needs to be running on both computers, and only if there's no firewall or other security blocking the messages.


----------



## Hegemonia (Aug 23, 2005)

if Messenger would qualify, with Started as Staturs, LogOnAs LocalSystem - then yup


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

In that case, 
NET SEND PC-G1723 hello
should work.

If not- what's the error message, and are you sure there's no firewall blocking these messages?


----------



## Hegemonia (Aug 23, 2005)

oh ok - thanks! Will try it tomorrow

I kept trying

NET SEND {PC-G1723 /Lawrenceville.... yea I was just plain wrong


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

NET SEND {name | * | /DOMAIN[:name] | /USERS} message

The {} brackets are just grouping symbols, they don't go in the actual command. The | pipes mean OR.

So it says, type NET SEND, then the computer name _or_ * _or_ /DOMAIN _or_ /USERS _and_ the message.

Only one of these arguments needs to be entered.


----------



## Hegemonia (Aug 23, 2005)

hmm - this forum is gonna come handy ( computer science... alglorithms, binary, c++ - yay! )

thanks!


----------



## Hegemonia (Aug 23, 2005)

one more question - for them to recieve it - what dot hey have to have open and under what prompt?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Nothing. The message should pop up on their screen.


----------

